# Post up your wood wheels!



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im looking to get a new wood steering wheel for my delta 88 trying to find a wheel that matches close to the stock wood grain dash.

Post pics of your wheels and how much they set you back.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ebay for 125 shipped, good luck on finding one that matches your interior :yessad:


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> ebay for 125 shipped, good luck on finding one that matches your interior :yessad:


 Nice what brand is that wheel??? I feel what your saying I know its hard to find a match but maybe I can at least get the same shade of wood. It doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> Nice what brand is that wheel??? I feel what your saying I know its hard to find a match but maybe I can at least get the same shade of wood. It doesn't have to be perfect.


 dont remember the name but get at the steeringwheelguy on ebay, he sells them..... all kinds. And good service, My adpater was messed up and he took care of me fast (no ****)


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

here's mine got it off ebay


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

I saw that exact same wheel off ebay and liked it.......I shouldnt have any issues with fitment on my 85 delta 88 should I?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

it comes with the adapter so it should be a snug fit, you can always email the seller and ask questions if you are curious.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DeltaDevil88 said:


> I saw that exact same wheel off ebay and liked it.......I shouldnt have any issues with fitment on my 85 delta 88 should I?


I dont know about your car, but my steering wheel would not fit caddies with tilt steering. Make sure you confirm with the seller if you have tilt steering


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

what size looks good on 93 towncars 14s or 15s?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

cruisethewhip said:


> what size looks good on 93 towncars 14s or 15s?


 :dunno:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

this is in my big body... Set me back $500 + $120 for adapter


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

Its the navigator series by Flaming River products


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Heres mine..not installed yet but you get the picture


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

whose the guy on ebay selling all them i cant find this sterringwheelguy


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dwnsouth985 said:


> Heres mine..not installed yet but you get the picture


thats a bad ass wheel


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> thats a bad ass wheel


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

x512!! that wheel is nice!!!


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

check out this link theres tons of wood steering wheels here and good prices

http://www.nextag.com/classic-wood-steering-wheels/stores-html


----------



## Rags_87Caddy (Nov 9, 2010)

Heres a pic of mine 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hairynuts (Aug 24, 2011)

I prefer a stonegrip wheel instead


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

Has anybody tried to change the color on a wood steering wheel :dunno:
I been looking for a black wood wheel and all i find is leather ones


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nope i would probably sand it down and paint to match!!


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

the one on my daily i sanded down and stained re varvished and 2toned it. put a lil candy in the varnish. ill try to get pics of it.


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

CadillacRoyalty said:


> the one on my daily i sanded down and stained re varvished and 2toned it. put a lil candy in the varnish. ill try to get pics of it.


get the pics?


----------



## six7_209 (Dec 20, 2010)

]


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone running supperior 500 wheels?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

KAKALAK said:


> I dont know about your car, but my steering wheel would not fit caddies with tilt steering. Make sure you confirm with the seller if you have tilt steering


Mine has tilt and the tilt lets the wheel hit the aftermarket shifter I have if it's all the way up in park other than that it's not the til that'll give ya headache, it's the telescopic option if you got it. I got some funky adapter setup specific for telescopic that'll letchu keep the feature. B4 that on my chain link you had to use a sleeve or something to take up the slack and keep the wheel from goin in and out. I'll try to get pics, it's a Grant that looks just like kakalak's but w/o the wierd lookin horn button. (yes kakalak I broke down and put the woodgrain back on for the winter. lol)


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus heres my shifter so you get an idea why it might bind. And as for finding one tha tmatches the factory wood? Chyea good luck, might be better off re-doing both the wheel and dash the same color.


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

Keep it going fellas


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)




----------

